

Google speeds up end-to-end encryption to prevent direct NSA fiber taps - rjmarvin
http://sdt.bz/64082

======
Sagat
That's an honestly laughable PR measure. It's the equivalent of a robber
putting your belongings in a plastic bag before taking them.

